# Can't believe Lexismom hasn't asked this!



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Before the makeup, we need a MOISTURIZER!







My face gets so dry in the winter, it's hard to smile







. The product that has worked the best is the Shiseido day/night essential moisturizer. Shiseido has 3 night brand from lightest to heaviest moisturizer. I use the middle one. Shiseido is one of the top 10 in leading facial care. The problem is it's almost 40 bucks! The night essential moisturizer is totally worth it, but I want a cheaper daily moisturizer. Right now, I'm using the Aveeno radiant...something daily moisturizer with spf 15. I already have oily skin. But having dry and oily skin during the winter SUCKS! Anybody know of a good CHEAP brand?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i dont have a clue...i just felt left out from these posts cause i dont wear makeup!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Ladymontava--makeup or not, you should stll wear moisturizer and with spf. Esp. YOU! Because you look so young and innocent!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

yeah prob so since ive already had skin cancer


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Jan 2 2005, 10:19 PM
> *i dont have a clue...i just felt left out from these posts cause i dont wear makeup!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=26995*


[/QUOTE]


An "natural" beauty huh?! You are NO good!!!! Ha ha...j/k...you are really lucky actually!!!
I don't often use a moisturizer b/c I have terribly acne prone skin. When I do, it must be VERY light and completely oil free. I like the Proactive's moisturizer, and I used to use the Clinique yellow moisturizer...and I remember liking it alot, but I can' t remember if it is oil free. It must be, or I wouldn't have liked it so much.
Anyway, I am going to have to start using something to help with some "frown lines"...but I hate chancing the break outs.
 






Somebody forgot to tell my body I was done with puberty over 10 years ago!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Jan 2 2005, 10:31 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



An "natural" beauty huh?! You are NO good!!!! Ha ha...j/k...you are really lucky actually!!!
I don't often use a moisturizer b/c I have terribly acne prone skin. When I do, it must be VERY light and completely oil free. I like the Proactive's moisturizer, and I used to use the Clinique yellow moisturizer...and I remember liking it alot, but I can' t remember if it is oil free. It must be, or I wouldn't have liked it so much.
Anyway, I am going to have to start using something to help with some "frown lines"...but I hate chancing the break outs.







Somebody forgot to tell my body I was done with puberty over 10 years ago!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27003
[/B][/QUOTE]
nope just too lazy to put it on..and i break out too


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

Your skin might be getting dehydated during the winter so your skin will be producing more oil to make up for the lost moisture. I'm not sure which would be good for day w/SPf 15; maybe try something for dehydrated or combo skin. Do you use the Skincare fr. Shiseido? I use the middle formula too but in the day I have been using a tinted moisturizer instead. 
In the morning, maybe instead of washing your face w/cleanser (if you do), try just wiping it down w/a light toner (i use the Shiseido one). Then it won't strip your face too much. Maybe try Olay Total Complete w/spf 15. Or try their Total Effects moisturizers day or night. For night now, I use Dove Sensitive Skin night cream. Also maybe try sensitive skin stuff; even though its not your actual skin type, its more simple, and the texture doesn't seem too heavy but moisturizes.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Jan 2 2005, 09:31 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



An "natural" beauty huh?! You are NO good!!!! Ha ha...j/k...you are really lucky actually!!!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27003
[/B][/QUOTE]
YEAH! What a B**CH! :lol: You're not so bad yourself Tlunn...*growls*. AHHA
I HATE Clinique's yellow moisturizer. It just felt like it sits on top of my skin and it's never absorbed. yucki! I use to use neutrogena's wrinkle cream. It didnt work for me in the winter time but I liked it. Many ppl don't like it because it for some like me, it stings for the first few days. And for some, it doesnt stop stinging.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko+Jan 2 2005, 10:38 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
YEAH! What a B**CH! :lol: You're not so bad yourself Tlunn...*growls*. AHHA
I HATE Clinique's yellow moisturizer. It just felt like it sits on top of my skin and it's never absorbed. yucki! I use to use neutrogena's wrinkle cream. It didnt work for me in the winter time but I liked it. Many ppl don't like it because it for some like me, it stings for the first few days. And for some, it doesnt stop stinging.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27008
[/B][/QUOTE]
if n e one is the natural beauty its u ! ive seen many pics of u and i know


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Jan 2 2005, 10:19 PM
> *i dont have a clue...i just felt left out from these posts cause i dont wear makeup!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=26995*


[/QUOTE]

i dont either


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

LadyMontava-- you need to where moisturizer!! And lucky you, not having to wear make up!!
The best sunscreen is Neutragena Ultra Sheer spf 30; you can't even feel its on! It doesn't feel heavy at all!!

Buttercloud--maybe you can use a sunscreen over a reg. moisturizer even though its an extra step.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by snoopychan_@Jan 2 2005, 10:45 PM
> *LadyMontava-- you need to where moisturizer!! And lucky you, not having to wear make up!!
> The best sunscreen is Neutragena Ultra Sheer spf 30; you can't even feel its on! It doesn't feel heavy at all!!
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
thanks maybe i'll try that!


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I have been using a moisturizer with a sunscreen since I was 13...thank goodness for my grandmother who told me it was the most important thing, that and taking my makeup off every night. I will be 40 on my next birthday and not a line on my face yet. Right now I use L'Oreal Active Daily Moisture Lotion with SPF 15-UVA/UVB. My skin gets really tight feeling in the winter and I have found that this works the best for me. I have tried all kinds of moisturizers from 120.00 a bottle to 5.00 a bottle. Right now I like L'Oreal. I have very sensitive skin and this doesn't give me any problems. My eyelids are so sensitive that if I am not careful my eyelids dry out and the skin peels. Very painful when this happens. I use Cetaphil to clean my face. I have found that it is great to take makeup off and doesn't dry my skin out or bother my eyes. Doesn't dry the skin out in the winter time. Sometimes my skin gets so dry that the skin just starts peeling. I have found that if I use a warm mist vaperizor (sp) at night it helps alot. I need lots of moisture. I cannot put anything heavy on my face because it will break out or bother my eyes. I also put the lotion on my neck and chest every morning when I do my makeup. Hope this helps.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I humbly stick my head in here to admit I don't wear make up either.







It's not that I don't need it...but I just HATE IT. I, too, break out and get scaley(eczema) if I wear it. Even if I take it off immediately, I still get red around the nose and eyebrow area. I do use Curel and a medication on my face as well.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Jan 2 2005, 10:30 PM
> *yeah prob so since ive already had skin cancer
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27002*


[/QUOTE]
are u serious? I'm so scared of having that! I use self tanner now... any pointers on how to prevent skin cancer? i'm really paranoid!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I have really weird skin. It gets dried out, yet I break out every so often (all over, not in the T zone). I use this blue bottle of makeup remover (I think Neutragena). I just bought some products from Bath and Bodyworks. So far I love them. I got the almond exfoliator and the rice moisturizor. One was $16 and the other was $18.

Laceys mom: My eyelids get like that sometimes!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Jan 3 2005, 08:08 AM
> *any pointers on how to prevent skin cancer?  i'm really paranoid!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27029*


[/QUOTE]
Sunscreen, sunscreen and more sunscreen


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Caesar's Mommie+Jan 3 2005, 09:34 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sunscreen, sunscreen and more sunscreen 
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27066
[/B][/QUOTE]
Also, if you are going to get a cancer, skin cancer is the best to get because it is easily detected since you can see your skin, allowing it to be removed before it has time to spread. Any change in a mole or new growth should be checked out. Remember ABCDE with your moles:
A=assymetric
B=boarders irregular
C=color variations( black, blue, red, brown, tan, white)
D=Diameter larger than a 6mm
E= Elevated
Other signs can be itching, burning and change in size or bleeding of a mole.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Jan 2 2005, 09:16 PM
> *Before the makeup, we need a MOISTURIZER!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]































Hey! I just read the title!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie+Jan 3 2005, 09:08 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are u serious? I'm so scared of having that! I use self tanner now... any pointers on how to prevent skin cancer? i'm really paranoid!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27029
[/B][/QUOTE]
it can take like 10 years from exposeure til the cancer appears...i was 19 when i had it which means i was around 10 at the time. its crazy. and i dont fit n e of the profiles of a person who gets skin cancer. mine looked like a white mole on my face that would get a little crust from time to time...my mom noticed it got a little bigger so we went to get it checked out. i had the best type to get though..there are 3. basal cell carcinoma is the best, squamous cell carcinoma is second, the worst is melanoma...which is the only one i believe that usually spreads. so yeah to prevent..use lots of sunscreen...no matter if there is shade. i havent been ...unless im out for a while...shame on me....im going to be 26 next month and i havent had it again though. but i will try better....maybe that will be a resoultion for me


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Jan 3 2005, 09:59 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
You Slowface! HAHAHAH jk.









Snoopychan--My face is oily because that's the type of skin I have. It's always been oily since I was little. However, If I drink even half the amount of water I'm suppose to per day, It wouldn't be as oily nor dry.







It's easier to fix the external first. I don't know about using a sunscreen that doesn't have moisturizer. I do have this one moisturizer my sister gave me from Zhen that has spf 25. I don't know why companies make moisturizers with spf 15! You need at least 17 so they should make spf 20+.

Lacey's mom--You're Lucky! My mom's in her mid 50's and she looks like she's in her 40's. My mama never told me about moisturizers! I didnt start to really wear it until my junior/senior year. Before that, I had horrible acne. 

LadyMontava--I don't look like you without makeup--perfect complexion! Noone believes me, but I don't have perfect skin...I just have great makeup







.

Caesar's mom--Thanks for the ABCDE's









I have to admit, I tan a little. Like I'd go to the tanning salon like 4 times a year. I use to use Fake Bake. I loved it, but man, gotta keep your self dry for 6 hrs and then wash off the next day and it comes off in a couple days. I loofah my whole body so it doesn't take long for it to go bye bye.

Does the drugstores let you return moisturizers if you used it? I know walmart won't let you.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

OK, i use Clinique and my eyelids get REALLY dry and it gets flaky and stuff. its gross.


soo: i use All about Eyes for my eye area. and i have an oily t-zone and i use the Mild Soap and i use the number 3 (its purple) liquid stuff---i guess its astringent. 

its the only thing that has worked so far. 


i hate putting stuff on my skin. but cynthia-who breaks out easily uses Clinique SPF 25 lotion for her face and hasnt had a problem.


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie+Jan 3 2005, 07:08 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are u serious? I'm so scared of having that! I use self tanner now... any pointers on how to prevent skin cancer? i'm really paranoid!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27029
[/B][/QUOTE]

Use your sunscreen... even if your not lying out in the sun, you can get alot of exposure when driving in the car and just walkin gto and from to. When you add up all that, its alot. Sounds kind of crazy but just wear an spf of 15 and its helps alot; i mean who can stay away from sun? Plus we do need some of it to.


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Jan 3 2005, 08:31 AM
> *I have really weird skin.  It gets dried out, yet I break out every so often (all over, not in the T zone).  I use this blue bottle of makeup remover (I think Neutragena).  I just bought some products from Bath and Bodyworks.  So far I love them.  I got the almond exfoliator and the rice moisturizor.  One was $16 and the other was $18.
> 
> Laceys mom: My eyelids get like that sometimes!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27064*


[/QUOTE]

Just make sure you don't exfoliate when you are broken out; it can break open the break out and spread the bacteria to other parts of the face as your washing. Also, it may irritate or inflame them more.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by snoopychan+Jan 3 2005, 03:08 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just make sure you don't exfoliate when you are broken out; it can break open the break out and spread the bacteria to other parts of the face as your washing. Also, it may irritate or inflame them more.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27197
[/B][/QUOTE]
Wow, I didnt realize that, but it does make a lot of sense!







THanks!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by snoopychan+Jan 3 2005, 03:08 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just make sure you don't exfoliate when you are broken out; it can break open the break out and spread the bacteria to other parts of the face as your washing. Also, it may irritate or inflame them more.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27197
[/B][/QUOTE]

I only get a couple of pimples now. They are more like bumps. When I was in junior high I had a MAJOR case of acne. Nothing remotely like that now. The exfoliator I'm using now is very gentle. I use it to get rid of the dead skin cells.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Here's my regimen:
*Shower in morning; use Dial antibacterial soap all over my body and face with loofah
*Elizabeth arden's oil control clarifying toner (got like3-4 bottles at tjmaxx for half the price!) It's much better than clinique's. Clinique's too harsh for me...too much alcohol!
*Clearasil--I'm afraid to get off it since I've been using it since 8th grade
*Aveeno lotion w/spf 15 and mix it with Shisheido night essential (light) moisturizer. Apply on neck too.
*Curel lotion on my body

I do the same thing at night except for the the bath and lotion on my whole body. I dont use aveeno at night either.

I put moisturizer around my eyes. Don't you hate it when it goes in your eyes! 
If your skin is really really dry, maybe you should use the shiseido night essential. Ask them for a small sample and then mix it with your other nighttime moisturzers so it goes along way







. hahah I'm a cheapo.


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

> Here's my regimen:
> *Shower in morning; use Dial antibacterial soap all over my body and face with loofah
> 
> Maybe try not to use the Dial on the face w/ Loofah... The loofah if it doesn't dry completely can have alot of bacteria growth (thats why i don't use it anymore), i think even if the soap is antibac.
> ...


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

My eyelids do that scaley thing too!!! I have decided it is sometimes an allergy to the eyeshadow I am using, or if I get my benzoyl peroxide stuff on them it does it too. I have to change makeup and eyeshadow every so often because I tend to become allergic to it.

The ones of you that have adult acne...what do you use for it? I have just recently started going back to the dermatologist, it has helped some for my face...but my back and chest still are breaking out the same.







I absolutely hate it!!!
Any suggestions? I have tried just about everythign...ha ha...I used proactiv and loved it for awhile, and then it was like I became immune to it or something. It stopped working.


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

ButterCloudandNoriko, how old are you? You should pick all your skin products based on your age. I spend $300 for my facial cream. (I'm almost 30) Shisendo is a good choice. I know MANY people love shiseido. I've never use it though. It's good to start taking care of your skin.







I wish we never age.....


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> > Which on do you use? I used to use Neutrogena self tanner, it was a spray--that stuff rocked and for some stupid reason, I can't find it anymore. So I switched to Neutrogena's self tanner that came out of the can in a foam--it SUCKS! Don't bother buying it. You apply it, and it NEVER dries. I'll put it on in the morning (God forbid you do it at night--it ends up all over you pillow) if I know I am going somewhere that night and 8 hours later, I can wipe it off using my just my hand. I gave up on that crap!
> 
> 
> I use something I found on HSN I believe it is from.. its called a tantowel. I use the deeper darker towels. Tantowels I have it set up that HSN sends me towels every two months automatically. I know there is a little body shop 40mins from my house that has them too.. so i think you can buy them in stores.. i just dont know where. This is the exact kit i get every two months. Towels
> ...


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

I haven't really found anything to help my breakouts... I'm allergic to benzoyl peroxide







I tried the"gentler" line of proActive from the 2 derms, Rodan & Fields and broke out all red & itchy on my face! I met & spoke w/ Kathy Field's and she told my to try the line, if I react then maybe try Azelene. Has anyone tried that? every other prescrip. thing i was given i got a reaction from & it didn't help anything!


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

I would recommend to stay away from loofah's, not only do they carry bacteria, but they dry your skin out as well (I have oily skin too) and I stopped using mine as recommended by my dermatologist.


I was actually on yasmin for a few years that I thought my skin was clear but after getting off of it my skin has become SO much more oily (and it was oily before) and I have been breaking out. I went to the dermatologist and he gave me retinae micro. He says many people will start it and since its not an "overnight fix" that they will stop. Apparently it takes 3-4 weeks to work, but hopefully will clear out any blackheads that lead to breakouts. He also said to stay away from any sacylic acid products as they cause irritation. Oh yeah, and retinae is supposed to help tighten the skin and with aging apparently

As far as moisturizers, I have tried several as well..clinique, neutrogena (with and without sunscreen, the suncreen moisturizers suck for people with oily skin







), and the one that I do great with is kiehl's oil free moisturizer. It is just light enough to not make me "break out" however if my skin area is dry it helps moisturize it. Also, I think putting it around my eyes since that is probably the only area of my skin that isnt oily. I also use the kiehl's blue astringent as well as toner. The best face wash is a mild cleanser (as recommended by my dermatologist, Im not expert lol) such as Cetaphil etc. 

Let see, oh there is a makeup line called "exuviance" that works great for those with oily skin. My boyfriends mom has EVER lotion/cosmetic/makeup product and brand you can think of and she introduced me to this. I do not wear base or any form of liquid cover up on my face for fear of breaking out, but I do need a powder to cover up oil. Well I put some of her exuviance base stuff on and it covered my skin but was unimaginably light. I didnt put it on my forehead, just my cheeks, no and eyes and it worked great. Normally I think they are so heavy and cakey feeling, but this almost felt like a really light lotion but really helped with skin complexion. There are also some powders that arent makeup but rather "natural powders." Anyways, exuviance is now going to start being carried at Dillards which is great because I believe that Nordstrom's was the only place that carried it before (I know it was something that we didnt have here in Tucson). 

My favorite product for my skin is the natura bisse glyco peel. Its way too expensive but Mike's mom gave some to us and I use it once a week and it really refreshes my skin by getting all the dead skin cells off. 

I really think that kiehl's makes great products for the price...okay Im done rambling


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

oh wow I just looked and the exuviance has spf in it too! I would have never known as usually spf's break out my skin!


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

There was a great mask i used to use when my skin was a little oilier... You can also use it on pimples overnight too
Astara Blue Flame Mask- Sephora & Ulta sells this line.
Exuvience is also a good line but my skin changed and it became too active for me.

Sephora, Nordstrom & Kiehls always offer samples to try out; its nice to try it first.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Loofah doesn't dry your skin...does it? I use it BECAUSE I have dry skin! It buffs the dry skin off. You guys know you're not suppose to rub hard right? I can NOT live without my loofah! I know it sounds dirty, but the weird think is, I don't feel clean if I don't use my loofah! I dont feel clean just rubbing a bar of soap over my body :/. 
And I'm so scared to get off my Dial antibacterial soap. I only have problems in the winter time







. I've always known dial to be too harsh for your skin because you're not suppose to use antibacterial soap. Maybe my next topic should be "WHAT SOAP DO YOU USE ON YOUR FACE?" lol 
I don't have breakouts. Did I say I do? hmmm, if I did, I meant during my puberty era. I usually get one...one GIANT one somewhere on the face. Usually the nose because it's so oily. lol

I'm 24.

Tlunn--I use to have horrible acne on my back and chest too! I use my clarifying lotion on my back and chest. You don't wear the same gown/sleeping outfit at night do you? When I use to have it really bad, I used ALCOHOL! I know...I didn't know better. Anyway, use a gentle toner at least 2 times a day on your back and chest. I believe it takes over 2 weeks to notice any changes. 
My sister use to use Dermalogica Dermal Clay cleanser! That was the BOMB! I should get that for myself. That didn't feel harsh...but it's for oily skin. It's what some professionals use at the salon. My sister says if she ever opens her own shop, she'll use that line.


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

I'm sorry, i think i miss read!







I think you should stay away from thte loofah! Maybe try something w/acids 9alpha or beta) in it or one w/ a little glycolic acid in it. If you need to scrub your face then what about a face scrub? Origins makes a good inexpensive one (Swept Away); i also use the Dove cleansing puffs, its 2 sided srub/puff and disposable so no bacteria!

Have you ever seen or used those asian nylon scrud towels? They have different textures (i use the really gentle one) but they are machine washable, dry fast and scrub well.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

SpoopyChan--You really think using more chemicals is safer than the loofah???









My sister and I both have the scaley skin on our legs. My mom does too. Looks like allegator or whatever reptile skin! The loofah was the ONLY thing that I was able to use that could get the dead, dry skin off. No more allegator skin. My sister and mom don't use loofah and they still have the problem. 

I use the Dove cleansing puff from time to time too! But, I don't use it all the time because, get this, it dries my skin! LOL 

Where do I get asian nylon scrud towels?


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Jan 3 2005, 06:04 PM
> *SpoopyChan--You really think using more chemicals is safer than the loofah???
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


chemicals are good!







:lol: the fruit acids ones are safe...
I get those towels from an asain market here; but i can't read which is the gentler on so i open the package







If not, i swear the regular one will take off skin! :lol: Try any markey near you ( i think it says Salux or something like that and it has a pic of a lady scrubbing her back w/it, you know those dorky type pictures... and they usually come in blue, pink & yellow)


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BrookeB676_@Jan 3 2005, 07:12 PM
> *I was actually on yasmin for a few years that I thought my skin was clear but after getting off of it my skin has become SO much more oily (and it was oily before) and I have been breaking out. I went to the dermatologist and he gave me retinae micro. He says many people will start it and since its not an "overnight fix" that they will stop. Apparently it takes 3-4 weeks to work, but hopefully will clear out any blackheads that lead to breakouts. He also said to stay away from any sacylic acid products as they cause irritation. Oh yeah, and retinae is supposed to help tighten the skin and with aging apparently
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27252*


[/QUOTE]


I am on Yasmin and it has helped alot. I am also using prescription "Differin" on my face at night. It has helped alot for my face...I also use the benzoyl peroxide to help dry any big ones that creep up, and I use Neutragena foundation that has salycilic acid in it. This combo has helped tremendously!



> Tlunn--I use to have horrible acne on my back and chest too! I use my clarifying lotion on my back and chest. You don't wear the same gown/sleeping outfit at night do you? When I use to have it really bad, I used ALCOHOL! I know...I didn't know better. Anyway, use a gentle toner at least 2 times a day on your back and chest. I believe it takes over 2 weeks to notice any changes.[/B]


I don't wear the same pj's...the dermatologist and I have concluded that I am reacting some to hair products. BUT...I am not going to get rid of them-must make my hair cute







...and I can't figure out what it is in the hair products that makes me break out. I can control it SOME if I remember to use a toner around my neck and hair line after I do my hair..and put my shirt on or a towel around my shoulders when I am doing my hair.
But, I still don't like having to deal with all of it at 32 years old!!!


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Jan 2 2005, 10:16 PM
> *Before the makeup, we need a MOISTURIZER!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Ponds have some nice ones. My skin used to be a bit oilier but not totally (when i was a teen) so I used the one in the green bottle called Ponds Shine Control (I actually had the cleanser and toner too) and it was REALLY good. Perfect actually. It was about $14 ($7-$8 Amercan I think).

Now days my face is a little bit drier I find, so I have been using the Ponds tinted moisturiser with SPF during the day. It works really well and is only about $6 for the tube (that'd be about $3-$4 American)! It lasts for AGES too because you only have to use the tiniest amount.

Have you considered making your own moisturiser? I also used to make my own moisturisers with essential oils. You can make ones specifically for things like oily or dry skin, acne, redness, bigger pores.... you name it.... The down side of that though is that it can be quite expensive to get started.... pure essential oils are a bit expensive here anyway...


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by snoopychan+Jan 3 2005, 08:03 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



chemicals are good!







:lol: the fruit acids ones are safe...
I get those towels from an asain market here; but i can't read which is the gentler on so i open the package







If not, i swear the regular one will take off skin! :lol: Try any markey near you ( i think it says Salux or something like that and it has a pic of a lady scrubbing her back w/it, you know those dorky type pictures... and they usually come in blue, pink & yellow)
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27292
[/B][/QUOTE]
*Hehe, I just reread my first sentence...hope it didnt sound rude







. I'll go into an asian store whenever I can and look for a lady scrubbing her back LOL! So, it's a reusable towel? *




> _Originally posted by Sunshine_@Jan 3 2005, 09:53 PM
> *Ponds have some nice ones. My skin used to be a bit oilier but not totally (when i was a teen) so I used the one in the green bottle called Ponds Shine Control (I actually had the cleanser and toner too) and it was REALLY good. Perfect actually. It was about $14 ($7-$8 Amercan I think).
> 
> Now days my face is a little bit drier I find, so I have been using the Ponds tinted moisturiser with SPF during the day. It works really well and is only about $6 for the tube (that'd be about $3-$4 American)! It lasts for AGES too because you only have to use the tiniest amount.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

*My friend told me to use Ponds too. I'm debating between Neutrogena and Ponds. Probably neutrogena. I dont think I want to go through the trouble of making my own. I was trying to find a CHEAP one LOL.*


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Jan 3 2005, 07:37 PM
> *I can NOT live without my loofah!  I know it sounds dirty, but the weird think is, I don't feel clean if I don't use my loofah!  I dont feel clean just rubbing a bar of soap over  my body :/.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27260*


[/QUOTE]

I am the same ButterCloud.. I HAVE to use a loofah too... but I bought this really cool loofah washer from The Body Shop. I still maintain it was the best purchase I ever made from there. I can use it for a couple of days, then throw it in the wash - voila! Always clean, but still a loofah!!









You could also try an exfoliating glove - again, you get "clean" and you can wash it regularly to avoid any bacteria... 

Just a suggestion


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sunshine+Jan 3 2005, 10:14 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am the same ButterCloud.. I HAVE to use a loofah too... but I bought this really cool loofah washer from The Body Shop. I still maintain it was the best purchase I ever made from there. I can use it for a couple of days, then throw it in the wash - voila! Always clean, but still a loofah!!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27359
[/B][/QUOTE]
ooooh! Good Idea. I have to look into that. How much? Btw, how did your lil concert go? That was a couple months back! LOL


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko+Jan 3 2005, 11:16 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
ooooh! Good Idea. I have to look into that. How much? Btw, how did your lil concert go? That was a couple months back! LOL
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27360
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hey, yeah....how was that concert?!!!! I can't believe you didn't let us know!!!!


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

> > > SpoopyChan--You really think using more chemicals is safer than the loofah???
> > >
> > >
> > >
> ...


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

Sugar is great too! I never would of thought of using it in its pure form. That was the last hot new ingredient for skincare now its cocoa... Isn't sugar a type of beta hydroxy?


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Nichole--Do you use the sugar scrub on your face too? So what is the sugar scrub made out of? Sugar, oil, and a scented oil?


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27260


I am the same ButterCloud.. I HAVE to use a loofah too... but I bought this really cool loofah washer from The Body Shop. I still maintain it was the best purchase I ever made from there. I can use it for a couple of days, then throw it in the wash - voila! Always clean, but still a loofah!!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27359
[/QUOTE]
ooooh! Good Idea. I have to look into that. How much? Btw, how did your lil concert go? That was a couple months back! LOL
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27360
[/QUOTE]

Hey, yeah....how was that concert?!!!! I can't believe you didn't let us know!!!!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27368
[/QUOTE]

I think it cost me around $8 Australian (about $4-5 American I think). The store isn't in the town I live in, it is actually in Brisbane (about 7 hours away) and I got it down there while I was there for a holiday. I tried to find it on the website for you, but I couldn't find it very easily (thus, I gave up! No paitence!  )

I just thought of a good idea.... I was thinking of getting a second one, and I'm going to Brisbane on 13 January until 18 January (I'll explain why later).... I could always get two and then if you want one I can send it to you or something ? If you can't find it there, it's always an option... even though I can't find it on the website I would think that they would still have them - I probably just didn't look hard enough!

If you do want to look at any of it, the website is http://www.thebodyshop.com.au
It has some really nice stuff









If I can manage to attach the photo, I have taken one of it. It's not very good cos I only have my crappy webcam, but hey, it's better than nothing - and then you won't think I'm crazy and making it up









.....







let me work on it... ha ha

OKay, so with the gig... it went really well! I got cheered and clapped and coaxed into playing for more than 3 hours. My voice was killing me and I ran out of songs to sing and they were all saying "just sing them all over again". Eventually, after almost 4 hours, I said that I had to go. I got an invite back, as a beginning wage $80 in the hand per gig (usually anywhere between 2 & 4 hours). I thought that wasn't bad considering I'm a self taught guitarist who has never had a singing lesson in my life! HA HA

BUT, then a heap of other stuff happened. 

I think I mentioned to you guys before that I returned to Sports Acrobatics? Well, that was all going well... I had two FANTASTIC coaches. They are Hungarian and just the loveliest people you could hope to meet. Anyway, it turned out that they got a job at another club with far more Sports Acrobats - actually it's like the best and most well known club in the State, probably one of the top in Australia - so they would have been crazy to not take on the position.... things went all up in the air then - we didn't have a coach, and there are no qualified Sports Acrobatic coaches in this region. Closest is about 2 hours drive away one way and 3 1/2 hours the other..... then came me. 

I am now the new coach, and one of the other girls in the squad has agreed to be my assistant coach. We go to the course on 13 Jan and will be accredited by 18 Jan basically. I have many years experience - I did roughly 12 years of gymnastics before my return last year and competed at National level in Sports Acrobatics (which I previously did for about 4-5years), so I'm reasonably confident in that respect....just very nervous and praying things go well. 

We will be the only two coaches in the region. We have some very big shoes to fill and it has been a very busy and fairly tough time the last couple of months! No free time whatsoever between my own training and coaching and being taught and supervised coaching (by my old coaches before they left). On top of this, I have a full time job. It turns out that I will now be working roughly 70 hour weeks between the two jobs, which is pathetic, but I really want to do it. I want to keep coaching and get as much experience as I can because I want to eventually get a job coaching overseas....

Most of the pressure comes from the fact that our group consists of this: the 2004 Australian #1 L4 Womens Trio, the 2004 #5 L4 Womens Pair, the only current Mens 4 in the country (as far as records show). All up there are 19 competitive members in the squad (including myself). I also have to somehow coach all of them while training and competing myself... SCARY!! But fingers crossed for us please!!!









Consequently, I have not been able to do a single other gig since then, and I don't know when I will be able to again. My life is chaos at the moment - but hopefully I will find some sort of median soon!


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

I meant to say that it isn't the positions that the groups have so much that is the pressure - at the lower levels it's not that much of a big deal - I was also #6 Australian L4 Womens pair when I competed at Nationals - it's moreso that people will want to and expect to see similar results this year, and if they don't come about then I'm worried they might put it back onto me and Emma (the other coach)


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww, that does sound stressful.







Just give it all you got!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Jan 4 2005, 12:14 AM
> *I don't have sensitive skin, so I use sugar to scrub my skin.  I swear it is the best thing ever!  Better than loofahs.  I use it once a week--I just take a small plastic bowl with me in the tub and scrub my face, back, legs, etc., with it.  You feel so soft when you are done.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27388*


[/QUOTE]
I hadnt ever heard of that, I will have to try it sometime.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sunshine_@Jan 4 2005, 06:45 AM
> *OKay, so with the gig... it went really well! I got cheered and clapped and coaxed into playing for more than 3 hours. My voice was killing me and I ran out of songs to sing and they were all saying "just sing them all over again". Eventually, after almost 4 hours, I said that I had to go. I got an invite back, as a beginning wage $80 in the hand per gig (usually anywhere between 2 & 4 hours). I thought that wasn't bad considering I'm a self taught guitarist who has never had a singing lesson in my life! HA HA
> 
> BUT, then a heap of other stuff happened.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


:new_Eyecrazy: Girl!.....you sure have alot going on right now!!!! Sounds like the singing gig went well...good luck with it all....keep us posted!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

*Sunshine*--DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMNNNN! You kept all of this from us!? You're one big ball of talent! I hope all is well for ya! Good luck. I'm glad you were a BLAST at your gig







. Oh, and there is a body shop here







. Thanks!

My mom gave me this weird scrub made in China, not sold here. It looks like gel. It has Vitamn C and gingseng and whatever. You rub it on your face for like 30 seconds or more and you can see ALL the dead skin rubbing off! It is crazy looking. My skin feels so soft after using it.


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

I wasn't keeping it from you guys - I just hadn't had time to explain it all!!!







LOL Actually, I haven't even had a chance to tell some of my good friends who don't live in town - so it'll all be news to them when I see them again!

I wasn't sure if you guys had a Body Shop or not there







Everything that I do think you guys have, you all say "what's that?" LOL For once I picked out something that you do have!!









And thanks for the well wishes guys. I assure you that I'm doing my absolute best to "survive" this and I'm giving it all 110%.... but I prewarn you that there may be a few rants of my own being put onto the message board... or some whinges about unruly children and asking how to deal with them! LOL

All of this work is going to make it hard for me with Abby. The bonus is that the club has given me permission to take her with me when I coach and train, so she will be close by and I can at least talk to her and pet her (and cuddle & kiss of course!) occasionally throughout the afternoon. She gets a TONNE of attention from the ladies in the office at the club too - so she'll lap it up!

It'll take some adjusting, but we'll get there.... I hope...


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

*Sunshine* - Sounds like you have been up to quite a bit! Congrats and best wishes!









Now on to moisturizers - My sister sells Mary Kay so I pretty much use that stuff exclusively on my face. I love their oil-free hydrating gel, it's a fantastic moisturizer. For the rest of my skin, I use Bath and Body works body creams, the ones that come in the tube, those are awesome and I like a bunch of their scents. I also like a bunch of little hole in the wall e-tailer lotions and sugar scrubs, they come in a million scents and usually are great quality for cheap. But a real holy grail moisturizing thing is Suave Skin Therapy Natural Oatmeal Moisturizing Body Wash for Dry, Sensitive Skin. That stuff is amazing.. I don't even have to use body lotion after showering with it, and best of all, it's like $2.50 at Walgreens!!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I never tried anything Mary Kay. I use to know a girl that worked there. I didnt really like the makeup on her. Maybe it was just her though :/. 

I just looked at my aveeno moisturizer and I still have over half a bottle left! I was surprised. I use alot on my face too. :/

I was talking to my cousin about skin care and she tells me that she'd wash her face with water ONLY and then use 2 different type of astringent afterwards and then no lotion! I could kill her!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Jan 4 2005, 11:57 PM
> *I never tried anything Mary Kay.  I use to know a girl that worked there.  I didnt really like the makeup on her.  Maybe it was just her though :/.
> 
> I just looked at my aveeno moisturizer and I still have over half a bottle left!  I was surprised.  I use alot on my face too.  :/
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Mary Kay used to be totally an old lady brand but they've changed a lot of their products to be more "current." The products they have now are really good, but I think the overbearing reps make people not want to bother with them. I'm lucky, cause my sister sells it to me so no high pressure sales for me.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79_@Jan 5 2005, 12:23 PM
> *Mary Kay used to be totally an old lady brand but they've changed a lot of their products to be more "current."  The products they have now are really good, but I think the overbearing reps make people not want to bother with them.  I'm lucky, cause my sister sells it to me so no high pressure sales for me.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27832*


[/QUOTE]

I don't believe there's anymore Mary Kay's in Nashville, but I could be wrong. It was in this one mall here, but it closed down. My cousin had their eybrow pressed powder(?) and I liked it.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko+Jan 5 2005, 01:56 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't believe there's anymore Mary Kay's in Nashville, but I could be wrong. It was in this one mall here, but it closed down. My cousin had their eybrow pressed powder(?) and I liked it.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27845
[/B][/QUOTE]


Mary Kay is usually sold by personal consultants. I GUARANTEE there are reps in Nashville...probably one or more on your street!!!!







I live in a very small town and LOTS of people sell it. i used to use it, and still do the lipstick and eyepencils some. But the foundations started breaking me out...and the eyeshadow started flakiing my eyelids. I had been using it for several years with no problems.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Jan 5 2005, 03:42 PM
> *Mary Kay is usually sold by personal consultants. I GUARANTEE there are reps in Nashville...probably one or more on your street!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
HMMMM, maybe I'm thinking about Merryl Norman(sp.) or something like that.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko+Jan 5 2005, 04:55 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HMMMM, maybe I'm thinking about Merryl Norman(sp.) or something like that.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27868
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yeah, Merle Norman has boutique like stores.


----------

